# Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 wird nicht in Mythtv (solved)

## big-birdy

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen Mediacenter bekommen und hab natürlich gleich ein Gentoo installiert  :Wink: 

Die Installation ging ohne Probleme, aber ich bekomme die TV Karte nicht zum laufen. Ich möchte diese in Mythtv nutzen. 

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 0:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP PCI/AGP Bridge
> 
> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATI IXP AC97 controller 0000:00:14.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
> 
> budget_av 0000:02:0e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
> ...

 

lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ipv6                  209316  8 
> 
> snd_seq                49392  0 
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

mfg

Big-birdyLast edited by big-birdy on Tue Mar 17, 2009 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Bin selbst ein extremer gentoo Fan und nutze in meinem Multimedia Center jetzt schon seit 4-5 Jahren mythTV.

Früher habe ich das ganze auch immer selbst aufgesetzt und wie du immer mal wieder Probleme gehabt, deshalb mein Rat:

Nutze für mythTV einfach mythbuntu. Ist ne spezielle Ubuntu-Version die wirklich 1a läuft. Habe die CD in mein Center gelegt und ca. 1-2 Stunden später war alles installiert, konfiguriert und lief! Diese CD funktioniert wirklich sehr sehr gut, erkennt die Hardware, erstellt ein flottes System, etc .... 

Kann dir wirklich nur dazu raten, anstatt gentoo und mythTV selbst aufzusetzen.

PS: Ansonsten läuft auf allen meinen Linux-Rechner allerdings gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## big-birdy

Das ist nicht die Antwort auf die ich gehofft habe, aber besser als nichts. 

Danke für die Antwort. 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich kann gucky garnicht zustimmen. ich habe auf meinem mediacomputer mit TV karte unter gentoo mit mythTV am laufen. der chipsatz saa7146 kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor...

wie hast du den kernel denn konfiguriert?! sieht ja schwer danach aus als wenn du genkernel verwendet hättest....

was für eine TV karte ist es denn? (DVB-T/S/C oder analog...)

gibt es ein /dev/video* ?

google hilft dir bei der installation ebenfalls weiter, aber hier kann dir keiner helfen, wenn du dein problem nicht genauer spezifizieren kannst.

----------

